# Can this be done?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The mayoress of my daughters village has lost over 100,000 Euro since she took office last year and to make up this calamity she has decreed that there will be a tax of 40 Euro a year on dogs owned, awnings on homes will also be taxed as will air-conditioning units.

Surely no one can just make up a tax to pay for there incompetence. How many dogs will be thrown out in the street???


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The mayoress of my daughters village has lost over 100,000 Euro since she took office last year and to make up this calamity she has decreed that there will be a tax of 40 Euro a year on dogs owned, awnings on homes will also be taxed as will air-conditioning units.
> 
> Surely no one can just make up a tax to pay for there incompetence.


I think they can. Here they brought in a tax depending on how wide the entrance to your property is and I thought that was pretty bizarre. However when you think of past taxes like the number of windows you had...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The mayoress of my daughters village has lost over 100,000 Euro since she took office last year and to make up this calamity she has decreed that there will be a tax of 40 Euro a year on dogs owned, awnings on homes will also be taxed as will air-conditioning units.
> 
> Surely no one can just make up a tax to pay for there incompetence. How many dogs will be thrown out in the street???


welcome to Spain 

as out of order it might seem to us I guess she's at least being open about the taxes, rather than fiddling the books

I'm sure she can do this - local mayors do seem to have the authority to invent any taxes they choose


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Imagine being taxed on a parasol by the pool... having awnings up at the window is helping to save energy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Taxing the dogs is absurd how many dogs will now be without a home?
My daughter has 5 dogs, 5 awnings and 2 air conditioning units.. and now no money.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> welcome to Spain
> 
> as out of order it might seem to us I guess she's at least being open about the taxes, rather than fiddling the books
> 
> I'm sure she can do this - local mayors do seem to have the authority to invent any taxes they choose


Local mayors seem to have the authority (or so they think) to do whatever they please... The mayoress of denia refused to marry some gay friends of mine a few years ago... because she didn't believe in it, despite national and regional laws making same sex marriage legal... they had to go to a judge to get her forced to do it.. and since i have heard that she's been up to the same tricks again.... anyway :focus: does sound a bit harsh but I think others are right about local ajuntamientos making up their own rules and taxes... maybe worth contacting your regional government though to ask because I am sure they would have to get any things like this passed through them, no?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My grandsons school have had their water cut as they can't pay it.
My daughter teaches at another school and it is the night schools rent that is paying the electric and water bills.
The teachers at the boys school have said that the valencian government have spent 10's of millons on a new race car for the grand prix and desinging a new fuel for it.

crazy crazy world,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Local mayors seem to have the authority (or so they think) to do whatever they please... The mayoress of denia refused to marry some gay friends of mine a few years ago... because she didn't believe in it, despite national and regional laws making same sex marriage legal... they had to go to a judge to get her forced to do it.. and since i have heard that she's been up to the same tricks again.... anyway :focus: does sound a bit harsh but I think others are right about local ajuntamientos making up their own rules and taxes... maybe worth contacting your regional government though to ask because I am sure they would have to get any things like this passed through them, no?


I thought that was a judge in Denia who refused to perform same-sex marriages??

she was 'removed' to a different role iirc

you have a point though - it might be worth contacting regional govt. about it


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I thought that was a judge in Denia who refused to perform same-sex marriages??
> 
> she was 'removed' to a different role iirc
> 
> you have a point though - it might be worth contacting regional govt. about it


i was told the mayor and it was a judge who ordered her to do it...maybe I'm confused... its still early in the day!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I find it ridiculous that someone can have the authority to decide a tax overnight.
A friend had a local farmer come to him shouting that he must pay for his dogs and as we know everyone in the campo has dogs 
Another friend has a neighbour who reported their dog..
Not a good tax for keeping harmony amongst neighbours.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My grandsons school have had their water cut as they can't pay it.
> My daughter teaches at another school and it is the night schools rent that is paying the electric and water bills.
> The teachers at the boys school have said that the valencian government have spent 10's of millons on a new race car for the grand prix and desinging a new fuel for it.
> 
> crazy crazy world,


one of the teachers at my dd's school has told dd1 that their school might well close at the end of the school year - I suspect the only reason it's still open is the fact that it's also an adult education centre at night


unfortunately many schools across the region are having utilities cut off & are under threat of imminent closure - it was discussed here a few weeks ago

I can see the point about the race car - but that money was never allocated to education in the first place (although maybe should have been imo) so I don't think that's a very relevant point for the teachers to make

the budgets are set by Alicante for this region


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and someone has stolen her new goat.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> i was told the mayor and it was a judge who ordered her to do it...maybe I'm confused... its still early in the day!


I'm not 100% sure tbh - but i do remember discussing it with a Spanish lawyer I was teaching English to at the time - he works the courts in Denia


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> one of the teachers at my dd's school has told dd1 that their school might well close at the end of the school year - I suspect the only reason it's still open is the fact that it's also an adult education centre at night
> 
> 
> unfortunately many schools across the region are having utilities cut off & are unde threat of imminenet closure - it was discussed here a few weeks ago
> n


My brother in law is a teacher in a state school... not a mainstream school but a specialist music school teaching kids outside of the normal curriculum (and adults too) and they have not been paid for a year.. well they got 2 months pay last week but they are still owed 11 months.

They have done all kinds of things to get paid but have just been told that they will get paid when the ajuntamiento has the money... other option is to close the school and they are all out of work and the students loose their tuition (which they can do as its not a normal school)..

Sickening actually when they spend so much on other things but not their staff. Juan has had his SS paid but if it wasn't for he fact his wife works then they would have really been in the caca!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> and someone has stolen her new goat.


There will be a Goat Tax implemented shortly then


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> There will be a Goat Tax implemented shortly then




If it is then it may be returned


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I can see the point about the race car - but that money was never allocated to education in the first place (although maybe should have been imo) so I don't think that's a very relevant point for the teachers to make
> 
> the budgets are set by Alicante for this region


And that's something that really makes me angry, not you xabiachica, but the idea of "this is the money for education, and this is the money for building racetracks and getting new racing cars". It effectively means that racing cars have become more important than children receiving education (which I thought was a basic human right) because money can't be transferred from one account to another.
OK, it's more complicated than that, but if this is what's happening somebody fukced up with the budgets, didn't they because it's patently *n o t r i g h t*, is it?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Completely fcuked up! However no one will admit to it, sadly


----------

